# October 2021 Exam Results Study Pattern Survey



## Tmanwatery PE

Afternoon everyone, first I want to say congrats to all who passed its a great achievement and you should be proud. Next to those who didn't keep your head up, just because you didn't do it this time doesn't mean you're not a good engineer.

Next, I wanted to take the time to ask everyone a favor if you could. Please take the time to fill out your respective survey so I can gather some numbers on trends for people who passed and people who failed and if there's any sort of correlations.

Passing survey link:
October 2021 Civil PE Passing Info

Fail survey link:
October 2021 Civil PE Failed Info

I will post the live link to the results next week at some point when there's been a good amount of responses. The survey will officially end at the end of January so if you don't have the time to fill out your survey now you have more than enough time to do so later.

Thank you all again and best of luck to those who will be trying in the new year, you'll do great!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

Result links are as follows:

Passed:
October 2021 Civil PE Passing Info​
Failed:
October 2021 Civil PE Failed Info​
The cross-tabulation option will allow you to break out the graphs by answer for a specific question.
I.e. I wanna know how each discipline answered each question. I'd select the "which depth did you take?" question and it will show the answers given by the 5 depths on the following charts.

Please let me know if anything is not working correctly or if you're looking for exported data.

Please keep in mind if you have not taken the survey that you please do so we can have a larger set of data to gather from. The survey will be open till January 31st!


----------

